# Outlook 2010 Attachment Button not working



## Lepre-con (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll try to be as brief, but thorough as possible. I am running support for one of our VP's so I may have missed some details.

Office 2010 Professional installed in Windows 7. I believe both Office and Windows have all recent updates. To give you a full picture, this is installed in Parallels 6 for Mac OS X Lion. I don't believe this is related to the host OS at all.

He received an email from an employee through our Exchange 2007 server. He clicks either the reply all or forward button, then presses the Attachment button. Nothing happens. No errors, just nothing. He can keep pressing it over and over with no change. He can drag a file from either the Windows or Mac desktop and attach it to the email, so adding attachments does work, just not the button.

I'll leave it at that and will fill in what you all feel is necessary. Thank you for any assistance. This is really strange. I know it's not always been this way, and I didn't learn about it in time to know if it was an update to Office or Windows to cause this problem.


----------

